# Best music upload site?



## oinkypig (Sep 4, 2006)

hey just wondering, whats the best site to upload music 2?


----------



## newmodder (Sep 4, 2006)

why upload when you can download...lol probaly the same program u use 2 download with.frostwire, limewire, etc


----------



## oinkypig (Sep 4, 2006)

like if i want to upload the music on a site to play on myspace


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2006)

newmodder said:


> why upload when you can download...lol probaly the same program u use 2 download with.frostwire, limewire, etc



Because downloading music from Limewire is mostly illegal. And guess what we don't want on these forums.

As for uploading, I guess we're talking about music you made yourself. If not this topic will be closed really fast.


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 6, 2006)

file hosting sites will host your music for a small fee
but SOME provide FREE hosting 

try www.filelodge.com or goole "free file hosting"


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Try ALL the blogs in the app called Songbird,..it rocks


----------

